# Bestseller 2010: Amazon.de präsentiert die zehn meistbestellten Produkte des Jahres 2010 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Januar 2011)

*Bestseller 2010: Amazon.de präsentiert die zehn meistbestellten Produkte des Jahres 2010 [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Bestseller 2010: Amazon.de präsentiert die zehn meistbestellten Produkte des Jahres 2010 [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Bestseller 2010: Amazon.de präsentiert die zehn meistbestellten Produkte des Jahres 2010 [Anzeige]


----------



## -NeXoN- (5. Januar 2011)

*Bestseller 2010: Amazon.de präsentiert die zehn meistbestellten Produkte des Jahres 2010 [Anzeige]*

Platz 3, LOL !


----------



## Steff456 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestseller 2010: Amazon.de präsentiert die zehn meistbestellten Produkte des Jahres 2010 [Anzeige]*

und ich bin einer davon 

Platz 1 überrascht mich aber echt.. hieß es nicht im letzten Spiegel, dass der Markt der Billighandys nicht mehr so erfolgreich wäre? War im Zusammenhang mit Nokia und deren Politik.
Naja, ich bleibe bei meinem Luxus-iPhone


----------



## Progs-ID (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestseller 2010: Amazon.de präsentiert die zehn meistbestellten Produkte des Jahres 2010 [Anzeige]*



-NeXoN- schrieb:


> Platz 3, LOL !


Wundert mich nicht. Der Mann ist jetzt Millionär. 

@ Topic:
Starcraft II auf Platz 7. Hm, hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn es nicht unter den Topten gewesen wäre.


----------



## Steff456 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestseller 2010: Amazon.de präsentiert die zehn meistbestellten Produkte des Jahres 2010 [Anzeige]*

SC II hat bestimmt durch diese "Nimm 2, zahl 1" Aktion sehr viele Käufer gewonnen..


----------



## Amigo (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestseller 2010: Amazon.de präsentiert die zehn meistbestellten Produkte des Jahres 2010 [Anzeige]*

Die Logistik ist schon beeindruckend... 

Aber dass kein Apfel Produkt in den Top Ten ist, wundert mich sehr... aber stört mich auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## xdevilx (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestseller 2010: Amazon.de präsentiert die zehn meistbestellten Produkte des Jahres 2010 [Anzeige]*



Progs-ID schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht. Der Mann ist jetzt Millionär.
> 
> @ Topic:
> Starcraft II auf Platz 7. Hm, hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn es nicht unter den Topten gewesen wäre.



mit dem buch hat er absolut getroffen. sein job wurde damit auch scheisegal den mit dem buch hatter 10 mal mehr verdient


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Bestseller 2010: Amazon.de präsentiert die zehn meistbestellten Produkte des Jahres 2010 [Anzeige]*



Progs-ID schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht. Der Mann ist jetzt Millionär.
> 
> @ Topic:
> Starcraft II auf Platz 7. Hm, hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn es nicht unter den Topten gewesen wäre.


Mich auch nicht, in einem Land in dem die Bild die auflagenstärkste "Zeitung" ist ....


----------

